# Lubion - low progesterone



## mayflower86 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi ladies, 

I've just had our first beta from a FET, with a low positive (hcg 13). However, the clinic said my progesterone was also really low (4.7, I think). I've been on one lubion / day. Anyone else had low progesterone with lubion? Is there anything I can do about it? 

Thank you! 
Alice


----------

